# Super Skunk



## teerts (Jul 10, 2009)

A blast from the (recent) past


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice  my friend..can you give some info on it..how long  to finish..the nutes  used  and would ya grow it again..Thanks for shareing with us

take care and be safe:cioa:


----------



## teerts (Jul 10, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Very nice  my friend..can you give some info on it..how long  to finish..the nutes  used  and would ya grow it again..


 Thank you 

For what I recall, here are some data.

4 seeds in CellMax Universal Terra, no "pre" germination. Seeds were placed straight in the soil.
Then about 1 month of veg, under a SonLight Fluo; two males, two females.
Flowering under a 400W HPS for about 60-70 days with only CellMax Flower Power in the recommended ratios.

That's all 

Now I'm thinking about Green House Seeds Arjan's Ultra Haze #2 for the next growth...


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 10, 2009)

I'd hit it!:joint:


----------



## teerts (Jul 10, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> I'd hit it!:joint:


 IT hit me


----------



## weedshooter (Jul 10, 2009)

beautiful and it looks tasty too!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 7, 2009)

Hmm I think I have one of those growing..think it would be a good mom to keep?


----------



## ozman (Oct 8, 2009)

Were the super skunk seeds from sensi seeds or nirvana or ?????????

I have some super skunk in flower now from sensi seed,
Oh and dont forget the smoke report when its ready...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 8, 2009)

teerts said:
			
		

> A blast from the (recent) past



Can smell the stench from here....good bloomin' there!


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 8, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## pinkskunk (Nov 5, 2009)

wow very nice


----------

